# Longest word



## alc112

Les dejo este chistecito malo:
Cual es la palabra mas larga?
Arroz   (porque va de la A a la Z)  ajajaja


En realidad la palabra más larga de nuestra lengua es:
Electroencefalográficamente (27)


----------



## walnut

Hola Alc 

La palabra mas larga en mi idioma es

*precipitevolissimevolmente *(26)

Ciao!  Walnut


----------



## alc112

Hola Wal   que significa eso????


----------



## valerie

En Francés, la palabra más larga es:
*Anticonstitutionnellement  * (25)


----------



## Edwin

valerie said:
			
		

> En Francés, la palabra mas larga es:
> *Anticonstitutionnellement  * (25)





> The Guinness Book of Records, in its 1992 and subsequent editions, declared the "longest real word" in the English language to be *floccinaucinihilipilification* at 29 letters.



So says Wikipedia's entry for Longest Word in English at

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longest_word_in_English

This Wikipedia entry also mentions other famous long words such as:

*sesquipedalianism

Antidisestablishmentarianistically

pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious,

This 1185-letter "word" is the chemical name for "Coat Protein": 

    acetylseryltyrosylserylisoleucylthreonylserylprolylserylglutaminyl-
    phenylalanylvalylphenylalanylleucylserylserylvalyltryptophylalanyl-
    aspartylprolylisoleucylglutamylleucylleucylasparaginylvalylcysteinyl-
    threonylserylserylleucylglycylasparaginylglutaminylphenylalanyl-
    glutaminylthreonylglutaminylglutaminylalanylarginylthreonylthreonyl-
    glutaminylvalylglutaminylglutaminylphenylalanylserylglutaminylvalyl-
    tryptophyllysylprolylphenylalanylprolylglutaminylserylthreonylvalyl-
    arginylphenylalanylprolylglycylaspartylvalyltyrosyllysylvalyltyrosyl-
    arginyltyrosylasparaginylalanylvalylleucylaspartylprolylleucylisoleucyl-
    threonylalanylleucylleucylglycylthreonylphenylalanylaspartylthreonyl-
    arginylasparaginylarginylisoleucylisoleucylglutamylvalylglutamyl-
    asparaginylglutaminylglutaminylserylprolylthreonylthreonylalanylglutamyl-
    threonylleucylaspartylalanylthreonylarginylarginylvalylaspartylaspartyl-
    alanylthreonylvalylalanylisoleucylarginylserylalanylasparaginylisoleucyl-
    asparaginylleucylvalylasparaginylglutamylleucylvalylarginylglycyl-
    threonylglycylleucyltyrosylasparaginylglutaminylasparaginylthreonyl-
    phenylalanylglutamylserylmethionylserylglycylleucylvalyltryptophyl-
    threonylserylalanylprolylalanylserine*


----------



## walnut

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hola Wal   que significa eso????


 No se como se dice en espanol  En inglès creo que puede ser (  )

* very, very, very precipitously* 

  Walnut

PS My second try ever with spanish, please be merciful!


----------



## badger

I’ve two candidates for the longest word in English.

“disestablishmentarianism” or “smiles” 

The latter because it’s a mile between the first and last letter.  

Badge


----------



## cuchuflete

Badger!

You write just as you look!

Edwin- Please use each of your candidate words in a sentence, and then combine them all into one sentence.  Then we can start a new contest to come up with a neologism to describe the use of excessively long words in a sentence!

abrazotes,
Cuchu


----------



## Edwin

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Edwin- Please use each of your candidate words in a sentence, and then combine them all into one sentence.



No problem -- unless you rephrase the request to rule out trivial solutions such as:

The 1185-letter word for "Coat Protein" is
acetylseryltyrosylserylisoleucylthreonylserylproly lserylglutaminyl-
phenylalanylvalylphenylalanylleucylserylserylvalyl tryptophylalanyl-
aspartylprolylisoleucylglutamylleucylleucylasparag inylvalylcysteinyl-
threonylserylserylleucylglycylasparaginylglutaminy lphenylalanyl-
glutaminylthreonylglutaminylglutaminylalanylarginy lthreonylthreonyl-
glutaminylvalylglutaminylglutaminylphenylalanylser ylglutaminylvalyl-
tryptophyllysylprolylphenylalanylprolylglutaminyls erylthreonylvalyl-
arginylphenylalanylprolylglycylaspartylvalyltyrosy llysylvalyltyrosyl-
arginyltyrosylasparaginylalanylvalylleucylaspartyl prolylleucylisoleucyl-
threonylalanylleucylleucylglycylthreonylphenylalan ylaspartylthreonyl-
arginylasparaginylarginylisoleucylisoleucylglutamy lvalylglutamyl-
asparaginylglutaminylglutaminylserylprolylthreonyl threonylalanylglutamyl-
threonylleucylaspartylalanylthreonylarginylarginyl valylaspartylaspartyl-
alanylthreonylvalylalanylisoleucylarginylserylalan ylasparaginylisoleucyl-
asparaginylleucylvalylasparaginylglutamylleucylval ylarginylglycyl-
threonylglycylleucyltyrosylasparaginylglutaminylas paraginylthreonyl-
phenylalanylglutamylserylmethionylserylglycylleucy lvalyltryptophyl-
threonylserylalanylprolylalanylserine.

Or things like:

 The words X, Y and Z are examples of long words.


----------



## Lems

¡Hola, *alc112*!

¡Eres tan joven y ya empezaste por lo menos 3 hilos interesantísimos y muy concurridos! ¿Quizás nosotros ancianos deseamos pero no tenemos el atrevimiento de iniciarlos?        

Un sitio interesante relacionado al tema es www.fun-with-words.com/word_longest.html 

Saludos

Lems


----------



## Artrella

The two invented longest     
place names and train stations in the UK are in Wales:

*Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch 
Gorsafawddacha'idraigodanheddogleddoll�npenrhynareurdraethceredigio*


Wow!!!! What I don't know is that square    above!!!  Which letter would that be???


Kissies!!!


----------



## guille69

ola a todos.

Las palabras mas largas que conzoco son:

Esternocleidomastoideo

con 22 letras y 9 silabas, es como se llama un hueso que tenemos en el cuello (no me pregunteis cual, xk no tengo ni idea.

y mas larga todavia:

FLOQUINAUCINIHILPILIFICACION

con 28 letras y 10 silabas, que describe la tendencia a desdeñar o conceder nulo valor a las cosas.

Si ya parece complicado escribirla y leerla, intentar decirla en alto. cuesta.


----------



## aeiou235

SEPAN ESTA ES LA PALABRA MÁS LARGA DE LENGUA ESPAÑOLA:


*PSICOINMUNONEUROENDOCRINOLOGÍA (30 LETRAS)*

ES UNA RAMA DE LA PSICOLOGÍA


----------



## heidita

I wonder why no German person has found his way to this thread. In German there are so many "normal" words which have like one hundred letters that I am just going to mention one, which my husband saw in my home town and he was so impressed that he said: there you are, bright and clear!

*Fussgaengerunterfuerungspassage*

31 letters and just a plain

paso subterraneo/subway

of course, if you wish to lstretch this word:

Fussgaengerunterfuerungspassagengeschaeft

(a shop in the passway)

*Fussgaengerunterfuerungspassagenverkaufsangebot (46 letters)*

a special offer in the subway (I wonder if this is the correct word actually?)

I really don't think the German language can be beaten for long words. Normal and plain ones anyway, because this English whatever that may be was reeeeeeeeeeally long.

Would you like me to stretch the word a little longer? (jeje)

The Guinness Book of Records lists this as the longest 'word' in the German language:

*Donaudampfschiffahrtselectrizitaetenhauptbetriebswerkbauunterbeamtengesellschaft*

The Guinness Book of Records translates this as: The club for subordinate officials of the head office management of the Danube steamboat electrical services.

Thanks to our friend Tresley, I have found this word. That's really something, don't you think?


----------



## Krümelmonster

When I was in Spain, my spanish friend looked into my dictionary and did not believe that we have words like "Fünfunddreißigstundenwoche", what is normal to any German... 
By then she thought that in Germany you may take every sentence and make one large word out of it


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish words are composed of suffixes, we simply add them to the words (like math ). For exemple: "geliyorum" = gel -i -yor -um (I'm coming). So for a foreigner it seems like the Turkish words are very long. The longest one is:
Çekoslavakyalılaştıramadıklarımız = çekoslavakya-lı-laş-tır-a-ma-dık-lar-ı-mız. What's in your language?

*Mod Edit*:  This thread is being merged with one that was started in 2005.  Please remember to always use our SEARCH feature to see if a similar thread has already been started.  You're always welcome to add to the discussion.


----------



## emma42

English - floccinaucinihilipilification - [facetious] - setting at little or no value.

English - antidisestablishmentarianism - a movement against the removal of state recognition of an established church, especially the Anglican church in the 19th century.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hi ukuca
 well I think the German language has an easy game here, given that you can actually combine as many words to form a noun as you please and there´s no general limit to that, the question is just where it starts to become rediculous and incomprehensible...
 The last noun of the word chain is the main word, an all the others are used to define it more closely.
The most famous and often quoted word is probably
Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänswitwenrente (..)

Hope that helps, please don´t ask me to translate that 

Well, actually, in case you should be really interested I might even consider that possibility, but not before a few hours sleep.

Cheers,

PD: I´ve just remembered that it actually goes on a little further: 

 Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänswitwenrentenauszahlungsstelle 

Well, ok, I´ll have a go at the translation:

  Donau- dampf-schiff-fahrt-s- gesellschaft-s-kapitän-s-witwen-r
enten-auszahlung-s-stelle 

Danube (the river), steam ship, journey, society, captain, widow, pension, payment, place/office
So it´s: the place where the widows of captains who drive steam ships on which you can go for a "trip" on the danube can collect their pesion


----------



## linguist786

I always thought:

Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertrangungsgesetz

was the longest word in German lol!!
(until I came on this thread!)


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Hi *caligula*

An interesting question, and the lenght'll vary from language to language as some are agglutanative (they just combine words into one to form compounds) while others are not. 

Norwegian uses compound words, and according to the Guinness' Book of World Records, the longest Norwegian word is *minoritetsladningsbærerdiffusjonskoeffisientmålingsapparatur* - a machine used to measure the distance between two particles in a crystalline matter.

However, these words are mostly theoretical, and it'll be more interesting to narrow it down to words that are actually in use:

- *Sannsynlighetsmaksimeringsestimator* (maximal likelihood) is a statistical method of finding, well, the maximum likelihood of an action.
- *Høyesterettsjustitiarius* is the leader of the judges in the supreme court (*høyesterett*)
- *Mesterligakvalifiseringskampene* is a nice word, describing the qualification matches in the Champion's League 

And two words I used frequently in history class last year:

- *menneskerettighetsprinsippet* - the principle of human rights
- *maktfordelingsprinsippet* - the principle of splitting the power (in the legislative, executive and judiciary branches)

However, as you in theory can continue adding words to these, there really is no point in trying to find a "longest word", other than for some trivia fun


----------



## Ilmo

linguist786 said:


> The exact same thread has been created before


That's true, but, in fact, I would not have accepted any of those words, because they were mostly *compound words*.There is actually no limit how long a compound word can be, at least according to the Finnish grammar. In my opinion the Norwegian word 
*minoritetsladningsbærerdiffusjonskoeffisientmålingsapparatur*
consists of seven different words. And the German *Donau- dampf-schiff-fahrt-s- gesellschaft-s-kapitän-s-witwen-r*
*enten-auszahlung-s-stelle* consists of ten different words.

The longest word of the Finnish language is, according to Guinnes Book of Records, *epäjärjestelmällistyttämättömyydelläänsäkäänköhän.*


That's really one word, not any compound word, construed on basis of a verb that can be translated "to systemize", and thereafter it has been turned to a noun, with a negation affix and several suffixes, one of which means "without" and another "his/her" and a third one "even", a fourth one makes a question of the word, etc.

*There are 51 letters in that word, and I guarantee, that it does contain any other words. Of course, it isn't used very ofter, I guess never.*

Let's agree upon that no chemical compound names or corresponding medical/anatomic terms will be accepted.


----------



## Namakemono

The longest Spanish word is esternocleidomastoideo. I think it's the name of a facial muscle.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

No compound words seems like a clever rule 

The longest Norwegian word in that instance will be *onomatopoetikon* with a measly 15 letters (it grows to 18 if you add the definite plural suffix *-ene*), and I'm not even sure that counts as it really is a Greek word.


----------



## linguist786

Ilmo said:


> And the German *Donau- dampf-schiff-fahrt-s- gesellschaft-s-kapitän-s-witwen-r*
> *enten-auszahlung-s-stelle* consists of ten different words.


Since you've talked about it, I might as well comment on it:

"s" isn't a word in itself, it is just an inflection to make the word plural 

edit - just realised you haven't actually counted "s" as a word .. but I won't bother deleting the above.

..and yes, I agree with you that the OP should have mentioned compound forms in the opening posts. Compound forms are a bit misleading and wouldn't really count as "the longest word".


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Afyonkarahisarlılaştıramadıklarımızdan mısınız?*
_Aren’t you one of those people whom we couldn't make resemble the citizens of Afyonkarahisar?

_Sure there are much longer words but this is the best I can come up with for now._
_


----------



## Lillita

The longest Hungarian word is:

*megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Lillita said:


> The longest Hungarian word is:
> 
> *megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért*



...and it means what?


----------



## Outsider

We had a thread about this in the Portuguese forum, but personally I think these kinds of questions, or rather the answers they usually get, are a bit silly. Normally, the supposed longest word is some jargon term that 99% of the population has never even heard of.


----------



## Lillita

Chazzwozzer said:


> ...and it means what?


 
Well, it is very difficult to translate... Something like _"for the fact that nobody can make you (plural) deny God"_.

This is the best translation I can come up with right now.


----------



## Aleco

In Norwegian you can have 
Fabrikkeierskesunderkjoler
onomatopoetikonssetningene
reagensrørsreklamasjonistenene
rekommendasjonsuniversitetslærerene


----------



## Maja

The longest I can think of, at the moment, in Serbian  is:
*Otorinolaringologija *(otorhinolaryngology)  and that is Latin .


----------



## Outsider

Not Latin, Greek.


----------



## avalon2004

If we're referring to common words (not obscure medical terms etc...), then *αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία *_[aftokinitoviomikhanía]_ is one of the longest Greek words I can think of, meaning "car industry"


----------



## Maja

Outsider said:


> Not Latin, Greek.


 Really? I've found on the net that it is of Latin origin... Go figure!


----------



## mytwolangs

Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia

Now while this is no longer than even the simplest German words, it is quite the monstrosity in English.
It has about the same number of letters as the number of times in this thread that someone pointed out "this has been talked about before..."

The weird thing about this word - it is defined as "The fear of long words"

Do the math


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:


> Since you've talked about it, I might as well comment on it:
> 
> "s" isn't a word in itself, it is just an inflection to make the word plural


 
That's not entirely correct. Look at the example:

*Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänswitwenrentenauszahlungsstelle*

Not any of the S's marks the plural:
Fahrt - Fahrten
Gesellschaft - Gesellschaften (if at all!)
Kapitän - Kapitäne
Auszahlung - Auszahlungen

The "s" is just the letter to merge several nouns. Of course there are other possibilities to form compounds (by using the plural or the genitive of a word, for example). 

I think the longest non-compound word in German is "Kameradschaftlichkeit" with 21 letters. It means more or less "comradeship," although the better word for this would be "Kameradschaft."

It's just an artificial word with three suffixes (-schaft, -lich, -keit).


----------



## optimistique

Whodunit said:


> I think the longest non-compound word in German is "Kameradschaftlichkeit" with 21 letters. It means more or less "comradeship," although the better word for this would be "Kameradschaft."
> 
> It's just an artificial word with three suffixes (-schaft, -lich, -keit).



Maybe the longest non-compound word in Dutch?:

_kameraadschappelijkheidjes (26 letters) _with 5 suffixes(-schap, -lijk, -heid, -je, -s) and one binding phoneme (-e-).


----------



## Hakro

Whodunit said:


> That's not entirely correct. Look at the example:
> 
> *Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänswitwenrentenauszahlungsstelle*
> 
> Not any of the S's marks the plural:
> Fahrt - Fahrten
> Gesellschaft - Gesellschaften (if at all!)
> Kapitän - Kapitäne
> Auszahlung - Auszahlungen
> 
> The "s" is just the letter to merge several nouns. Of course there are other possibilities to form compounds (by using the plural or the genitive of a word, for example).


I have learned that this 's' is exactly for German genitive. Do you think I'm wrong?

Can you give an example of forming compound words by using the plural? Is it really possible?


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Hakro said:


> I have learned that this 's' is exactly for German genitive. Do you think I'm wrong?



I don't know German, so I'm not completely sure about this, but I think the genetiv 's' is a different thing than this 's'.

We have it in Norwegian too, and it's commonly called _fuge-s_, or "jointing s".

From my linguistics text book (my translation):



> When a lexeme is in a prefix position, it sometimes has a different form than when it is alone or in a suffix position. This special prefix form is known as a compound form



To give an example in Norwegian, the word for _kindergarten_:

*barnehage*

- *Barn* - child
- *hage* - garden

As you see, the word _barne_ is the compound form used in prefixes in compound words in Norwegian. 
I suspect the same goes for German.


----------



## Nu971

I am sorry that I dunno what is the longest word in my language,Thai, but the real name of "Bangkok" is the most longest city name in the word. We thai call "Krungthep" in short for "Bangkok" 

*กรุงเทพมหานครอมรรัตนโกสินทร์ มหินราอยุทธยามหาดิลก ภพนพรัตน์ราชธานีบุรีรมย์อุดมราชนิเวศน์มหาสถาน อมรพิมานอวตารสถิต สักกะทุติยะ วิศณุกรรมประสิทธิ์*

*(Krung Thep Mahanakhon Amon Rattanakosin Mahinthara Ayuthaya Mahadilok Phop Noppharat Ratchathani Burirom Udomratchaniwet Mahasathan Amon Piman Awatan Sathit Sakkathattiya Witsanukam Prasit)*

*Meaning*
_The city of angels, the great city, the residence of the Emerald Buddha, the impregnable city (of Ayutthaya) of God Indra, the grand capital of the world endowed with nine precious gems, the happy city, abounding in an enormous Royal Palace that resembles the heavenly abode where reigns the reincarnated god, a city given by Indra and built by Vishnukarn.
_

The meaning of the word is quite complex because this name is on the concept of Hindu which in the basis of Buddhism in Thailand.
Thanks to into-asia.com


----------



## jonquiliser

Looking for something entirely different, I came across this great thread (what a good reason to always use the search function an extra time ).



Ilmo said:


> The longest word of the Finnish language is, according to Guinnes Book of Records, *epäjärjestelmällistyttämättömyydelläänsäkäänköhän.*
> 
> There are 51 letters in that word, and I guarantee, that it does contain any other words. Of course, it isn't used very ofter, I guess never.



Another version, with more letters: *Epäjärjestelmällistyttämättömyydelläänsäkäänköhänkin*

However, I don't know if it's really possible to add that last suffix, but I claim neither responsibility or the credits for this word, as I didn't construe it myself, so...


----------



## dn88

Hello everyone,*

"Konstantynopolitańczykowianeczka" *(32 letters) is said to be the longest Polish word. But some claim it's just a pseudoword, not a real word...  Anyway, it's quite long


----------



## Whodunit

optimistique said:


> Maybe the longest non-compound word in Dutch?:
> 
> _kameraadschappelijkheidjes (26 letters) _with 5 suffixes(-schap, -lijk, -heid, -je, -s) and one binding phoneme (-e-).


 
And what do the suffixes "-je" and "-s" mean?

You could also form the plural of the German "Kameradschaftlichkeit" --> "Kameradschaftlichkeiten," which makes 23 letters.



Hakro said:


> I have learned that this 's' is exactly for German genitive. Do you think I'm wrong?
> 
> Can you give an example of forming compound words by using the plural? Is it really possible?


 
The "s" added to a noun is not always the genitive. The word "Autos" is the plural of "Auto" (car), for example. Forming compounds by using the plural is well-known all over the world through English: _*Kindergarten*_:

Kind - child
Kinder - children
Garten - garden



jonquiliser said:


> Another version, with more letters: *Epäjärjestelmällistyttämättömyydelläänsäkäänköhänkin*


 
Would you mind telling us what that means, please? 



dn88 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> _*"*_*Konstantynopolitańczykowianeczka" *(32 letters) is said to be the longest Polish word. But some claim it's just a pseudoword, not a real word...  Anyway, it's quite long


 
And what does it mean?


----------



## DrWatson

*Epäjärjestelmällistyttämättömyydelläänsäkäänköhänkin*

This word doesn't in fact mean anything. The very basic root word here is *järki*, meaning "common sense", "mind" or "reason". It's then with the help of a negative prefix, a few suffixes and several other means derived to the current word. There are actually two prefixes *-kään *and *-kin* which are kind of opposites to each other and can't be used together in a same word.


----------



## jonquiliser

Whodunit said:


> And what do the suffixes "-je" and "-s" mean?



If I'm not mistaken, it's the diminutive and the plural, respectively. 



DrWatson said:


> *Epäjärjestelmällistyttämättömyydelläänsäkäänköhänkin*
> 
> This word doesn't in fact mean anything. The very basic root word here is *järki*, meaning "common sense", "mind" or "reason".



Hmm, but wouldn't it be more like "järjestelmä" or "järjestelmällinen" is the basic word, although derived from "järki" in a last instance? (Järjestelmällinen=methodical)



DrWatson said:


> There are actually two prefixes *-kään *and *-kin* which are kind of opposites to each other and can't be used together in a same word.



Oh, yes. What a pity, such a long word it would have been..


----------



## dn88

I'm referring to post #75

I guess_* "*_*Konstantynopolitańczykowianeczka" *is supposed to mean "a small female citizen of Constantinopole", but virtually it is not used, since nowadays we have Istanbul instead. Secondly, it sounds quite funny and is not so easy to pronounce, therefore it can be a kind of tongue twister.


----------



## DrWatson

Whodunit said:


> Ehm ... sorry, but why should we call it the longest _word_ if it has no meaning at all?



Well, it does carry a meaning, when it's "stripped" from the derivations. As jonquiliser pointed out, the word *järjestelmä* is perhaps better basic word to describe the meaning than *järki*. It's something like *järki* (common sense) -> *järjestellä* (to organize) -> *järjestelmä* (system) -> *järjestelmällinen* (systematic, methodical) -> etc. The word is just derived so long that it loses it's translatability. That's how I see it.


----------



## Joannes

Whodunit said:


> And what do the suffixes "-je" and "-s" mean?





jonquiliser said:


> If I'm not mistaken, it's the diminutive and the plural, respectively.


 
Exactly.


----------



## samanthalee

In Chinese, the word with the most number of strokes is made of 4 龍 

eg.

龍龍
龍龍

It refers to a person who "says so little with so much words".

That's 64 strokes altogether. I personally think it is humanly impossible to write in a normal size text.


----------



## deine

The longest Lithuanian word is *nebepasikiškiakopūsteliaudamas* (30 letters)


----------



## Whodunit

jonquiliser said:


> If I'm not mistaken, it's the diminutive and the plural, respectively.


 
Does it make sense to say _kameraadschappelijkheidjes_? In German, it would be nonsense to add the diminutive particle to a word ending in "-keit." There may be exceptions, though.



samanthalee said:


> In Chinese, the word with the most number of strokes is made of 4 龍
> 
> eg.
> 
> 龍龍
> 龍龍
> 
> It refers to a person who "says so little with so much words".
> 
> That's 64 strokes altogether. I personally think it is humanly impossible to write in a normal size text.


 
Do Chinese natives know that "word" (let me call it that way) by rote?


----------



## Q-cumber

Russian: «рентгеноэлектрокардиографического» - 33 leters ... they say this word is recorded in the Guiness book, as thee longest Russian word. 
("x-ray - electro - cardio - graphical" adj.)


----------



## Staarkali

Another nicely complicated "character" :

梆梆面 biángbiángmiàn : Biang biang noodle (Shaanxi cuisine)

As every complicated character, we can't input it (or we would have a full black square), so I put here an external link with a picture on it;
http://www.xtour.cn/2004-9/2004929153626.htm


Only 56 strokes but I prefer this one since its not just a smaller character repeated 3 or 4 times


----------



## jonquiliser

Whodunit said:


> Does it make sense to say _kameraadschappelijkheidjes_? In German, it would be nonsense to add the diminutive particle to a word ending in "-keit." There may be exceptions, though.


 
Well, I suppose it could be used to sort of take the mickey - in general -heid's probably aren't used that much in diminutive. (Although at least Belgians do seem to have a taste for diminutives, in the most curious places )


----------



## ((((((((((ASLAN))))))))))

THE LONGEST WORD(not the word having longest meaning) ON EARTH IS A TURKISH WORD

According to the *'The Guinness Book of World Records'* *the longest unbroken word/sentence in the known world is Turkish:* 

*Çekoslovakyalılaştırabilemediklerimizlerdenmisiniz?* 

a 50-letter word/sentence containing 12 suffixes that means: *'Are you in the group of persons that we couldn't Czechoslovakianize?' *


----------



## samanthalee

Whodunit said:


> Do Chinese natives know that "word" (let me call it that way) by rote?


 
You mean how we remember all those 64 strokes?

It's a bit like Lego. The word is made up of 4 龍 which means "Dragon". We just learn how to write "Dragon" by rote, then we can write 4 "Dragons" stacked on top of one another to form this word.


----------



## Q-cumber

((((((((((ASLAN)))))))))) said:


> a 50-letter word/sentence containing 12 suffixes that means: *'Are you in the group of persons that we couldn't Czechoslovakianize?' *



What is the background of this megaword?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

No background, made up just for fun. In other words, there's no such word.

Others include:

*Afyonkarahisar*lılaştıramadıklarımızdan mısınız?_ or even;_
*Telekominikasyon*laştıramadıklarımızdan mısınız?


----------



## Q-cumber

....And thus you got the longest word in the world. In other words, your Guinness Book's record was actually faked!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Q-cumber said:


> ....And thus you got the longest word in the world. In other words, your Guinness Book's record was actually faked!


What I mean is that one would not hear/say this word unless the topic is "the longest word." I don't think this word has broken a record in Guinness, actually. 



> *Çekoslovakyalılaştırabilemediklerimizlerden misiniz?*


The last seven letters should be written as a separate word.

Thanks to Turkish suffixes, there's even a longer word/sentence (77 letters)
*"Muvaffakiyetsizleştiricileştiriveremeyebileceklerimizdenmişsinizcesineymişmiş."*


----------



## Eáránë

Hello,

I know quite a long word in Dutch (but I don't know if it's the longest word). It certainly has a lot of T's!

*Hottentottententententoonstellingen*
(Hottentotten-tenten-tentoonstellingen)

It refers to exhibitions where tents of the Hottentots (an African tribe) are displayed.

Eáránë


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Gelenekselleştiriveremeyebileceklerdenseler (15 E's)
Sıkıntısızlaştırıcılığınızın (11 I's)
Kişiliksizleştiricileştiriverebileceklerimizdenmişsiniz (15 İ's)
Badanalayamayacaklardansalar (12 A's)


----------



## PocketWatch

The 1185 letter word is quite impressive. The longest English word that I can spell by memory is pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis, a lung disease from volcanic air.


----------



## youtin

Staarkali said:


> Another nicely complicated "character" :
> 
> 梆梆面 biángbiángmiàn : Biang biang noodle (Shaanxi cuisine)
> 
> As every complicated character, we can't input it (or we would have a full black square), so I put here an external link with a picture on it;
> http://www.xtour.cn/2004-9/2004929153626.htm
> 
> 
> Only 56 strokes but I prefer this one since its not just a smaller character repeated 3 or 4 times



I cant believe how many radicals there are in the first two characters O_O LOL..

Is it still being written that way? Or has it given way to the easier, simpler way of writing?

+++++++++

In *Tagalog *:

there's *nagsisipagsinungalisinungalingan *which has 32 letters and means "pretending to tell a lie" but I don't know if it's the longest word ^^; Or even if it really is a word, though it somehow makes sense.


----------



## meltem

Turkish:64
"muvaffakiyetsizleştiricileştiriveremeyebileceklerimizdenmişsiniz"


----------



## avok

((((((((((ASLAN)))))))))) said:


> THE LONGEST WORD(not the word having longest meaning) ON EARTH IS A TURKISH WORD
> 
> According to the *'The Guinness Book of World Records'* *the longest unbroken word/sentence in the known world is Turkish:*
> 
> *Çekoslovakyalılaştırabilemediklerimizlerdenmisiniz?*
> 
> a 50-letter word/sentence containing 12 suffixes that means: *'Are you in the group of persons that we couldn't Czechoslovakianize?' *


What about

"Afyonkarahisarlılaştırabilemediklerimizdenmiymişsiniz?"

which means  "Are you in the group of persons that they say we couldn't Afyonkarahisarianize?"
By the way, Afyonkarahisar is a city in Turkey. I think it is a 53 letter-word


----------



## ((((((((((ASLAN))))))))))

I got the mentioned longest unbroken Turkish word(Çekoslovakyalılaştırabilemediklerimizlerdenmisiniz?)
from a reliable source( I want to give the source, however I cannot post the url here: it says "You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you have made 30 posts or more".), but it seems that now there are some other longer words such as;

"Muvaffakiyetsizleştiricileştiriveremeyebileceklerimizdenmişsinizcesineymişmiş"

which has been given here by Chazzwozzer before...

However, this does not mean the fact that "Guinness Book of World Records"' having accepted the above stated word

(Çekoslovakyalılaştırabilemediklerimizlerdenmisiniz?)

as the world's longest unbroken word/sentence is a fabrication, rather it means SOME NEW LONGER WORDS(some new records) ARE AVAILABLE RIGHT NOW... YOU KNOW LANGUAGE PROCESS IS PRODUCTIVE AND NEW WORDS ARE PRODUCED CONTINUOUSLY IN MANY LANGUAGES...



avok said:


> What about
> 
> "Afyonkarahisarlılaştırabilemediklerimizdenmiymişsiniz?"
> 
> which means "Are you in the group of persons that they say we couldn't Afyonkarahisarianize?"
> By the way, Afyonkarahisar is a city in Turkey. I think it is a 53 letter-word



Yes, the word you have posted is longer than mine, but

"Muvaffakiyetsizleştiricileştiriveremeyebileceklerimizdenmişsinizcesineymişmiş"

which is another Turkish word seems to be the longest for now.


----------



## المعتصم

hello
no one until now talked about arabic;
so;
the longest word in arabic without "dama'er"(add-ons) is :"استعمال" read "eti'mal" means: usage
and others: استكتاب، استرجاع،...
but the longest with "dama'er" is:"أسنستكتبكموهاه" read "asanastaktebkumuhah" means: "will we make you write his it?"

 looks complex, right?
but it's not...


----------



## astlanda

The same in Estonian as in German - you may add as many words as you please until it looks silly.
If possible, don't do it.

E.G. Elevandilondikondiüdipudipirukamüüjavarbavahe...

A gap between toes of a smashed elephant trunk bone *marrow pie seller ...
*


----------



## Alxmrphi

There is a place in New Zealand called
*
Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu* (85 letters)

(Click here for a picture of the signpost )


----------



## elirlandes

When I was in college, a few of the German guys used to have a laugh trying to see who could teach me how to pronounce the longest word they could make up - I still have no idea how to speak German, but have plenty of useless long words...

It started because I noticed that one of them was applying for a loan under the_* B**undesausbildungsförderungsgesetz*_ [33 letters] "Federal Law Pertaining to Grants for Education" or BAFöG for short.

The winner, two years later following many long hard ours spent down the pub was:
Oberdonaudampfschiffahrtgesellschaftsschiffskapitaensschirmmuetzeknopf [70 letters]*
The button from the peaked cap of a ship's captain from the Steamboat Company of the Upper Donau river.

*


----------



## Volcano

In Turkish:

mukemmellestiremediklerimizden misiniz?

çekostlavakyalılaştıramadıklarımızdan mısınız?


----------



## Frank78

elirlandes said:


> When I was in college, a few of the German guys used to have a laugh trying to see who could teach me how to pronounce the longest word they could make up - I still have no idea how to speak German, but have plenty of useless long words...
> 
> It started because I noticed that one of them was applying for a loan under the_* B**undesausbildungsförderungsgesetz*_ [33 letters] "Federal Law Pertaining to Grants for Education" or BAFöG for short.
> 
> The winner, two years later following many long hard ours spent down the pub was:
> Oberdonaudampfschif*f*fahrtgesellschaftsschiffskapitaensschirmmuetze*n*knopf [70 letters]*
> The button from the peaked cap of a ship's captain from the Steamboat Company of the Upper Donau river.
> 
> *



According to our new spelling rule "Schifffahrt" has 3 f´s 
You forgot the N in "Mützen"

Technically you can form endless words in German (compound nouns).
Most of them won´t be used in everyday language. But "_*B**undesausbildungsförderungsgesetz" *_is a good example for a "useful" long word.


----------



## sokol

Thread search tells me that the most famous Austrian long word hasn't been mentioned yet.

It is a *real *world and goes like that:

Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaft

And it means: danube steam ship company. The company somehow survived and still exists - there are still ships with the abbreviation DDSG running on the Danube.
So now the thing about the German language is that you can form compound nouns if you want to specify a noun: the captain of DDSG, for example, then would be:

Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschafts*kapitän*

(which is still, one could claim, a "real" word), and the key to his room on the ship would be:

Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitäns*kajütenschlüssel*

etc. etc.: you can go on like that infinitely. These however are not "real" words, not really used in everyday speech; as children however we played sometimes to form the longest correct word, like for example this one:

Donaudampfschifffahrtsgesellschaftskapitänskajütenschlüsselbundanhängeraufbewahrungsschrank

etc. etc.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Frank78 said:


> Technically you can form endless words in German (compound nouns).
> Most of them won´t be used in everyday language.


The same is true for Swedish. The longest Swedish *compound *word I've found is this one:
*Nordöstersjökustartilleriflygspaningssimulatoranläggningsmaterielunderhållsuppföljningssystemdiskussionsinläggsförberedelsearbeten*
(130 letters)(=preparatory work for discussion contributions about the follow-up system for the maintenance of flight surveillance simulator equipment belonging to the Northern Baltic Coastal artillery...) Phew! 
It's what you get when searching for the longest Swedish word on google, although it's rather 'laboured' so I'm sure it's merely a result of someone trying to create the longest compound possible.  

In terms of *non-compounds*, the longest one I could find is
*internationaliseringarnas* (=internationalisation + suffixes for plural, definite form and genitive), or *konstantinopolitanskornas* (=female inhabitant of Constantinople + suffixes as above) 
Both have only 25 letters, so very modest when compared to Finnish, Hungarian or Turkish...

/Wilma


----------



## apmoy70

The longest Greek word ever, was constructed by Aristophanes and appears in his work _Ecclesiazusae_. It describes a food and contains 171 letters:
*Λαπαδοτεμαχοσελαχογαλεοκρανιολειψανοδριμυποτριμματοσιλφιολιπαρομελιτοκατακεχυμενοκιχλεπικοσσυφοφαττοπεριστεραλεκτρυονοπτοτιφαλλιοκιγκλοπελειολαγωοσιραιοβαφτητραγανοπτερύγων*. 
The same word transliterated:
*Lopadotemakhoselakhogaleokranioleipsanodrimhypotrimmatosilphiokarabomelitokatakekhymenokikhlepikossyphophattoperisteralektryonoptokephalliokigklopeleiolagōiosiraiobaphētraganopterýgōn*.
According to Wiki _"The dish was a fricassee, with at least 16 sweet and sour ingredients, including the following:

    * Fish slices
    * Fish of the Elasmobranchii subclass (a shark or ray)
    * Rotted dogfish or small shark's head
    * Generally sharp-tasting dish of several ingredients grated and pounded together
    * Silphion "laserwort," apparently a kind of giant fennel
    * A kind of crab, beetle, or crayfish
    * Honey poured down
    * Wrasse (or thrush)
    * Was topped with a kind of sea fish or Blackbird
    * Wood pigeon
    * Domestic pigeon
    * Chicken
    * Roasted head of dabchick
    * Hare, which could be a kind of bird or a kind of sea hare
    * New wine boiled down
    * Wing and/or fin_


----------



## Hozms

Every "word" in Chinese is one syllable; so every word is the longest. LOL


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese:

寿限無寿限無五劫の擦切海砂利水魚の水行末雲来末風来末食う寝るところに住むところ藪小路のぶら小路パイポパイポパイポのシューリンガンシューリンガンのグーリンダイグーリンダイのポンポコピーのポンポコナーの長久命の長助
Jugemu Jugemu Gokō-no Surikire Kaijarisuigyo-no Suigyōmatsu Unraimatsu Fūraimatsu Kuunerutokoro-ni Sumutokoro Yaburakōji-no burakōji Paipopaipo Paipo-no-shūringan Shūringan-no Gūrindai Gūrindai-no Ponpokopī-no Ponpokonā-no Chōkyūmei-no Chōsuke (the transcription cited from Wikipedia)

Any joke's on you, this is not my creation. 
This long word comes from the protagonist's name of Rakugo(落語, a Japanese folktale), you can see the meaning of each word on the attached wikipedia URL.


----------



## ancalimon

In Turkish the longest words are sentences. You can create sentences that do not normally exist but that are perfectly legit and there is no limit to how long a word can be this way.


----------



## bibax

I exclude such terms like _otorhinolaryngoložka_ (female otorhinolaryngolog) or _riboflavinadenosindifosfát_ as non-Czech.

The Czech longest word (probably):

" *nejneobhospodařovávatelnějšími* ..." - 30 characters = [with] the most non-cultivable ...;

hospodařiti, obhospodařovati = to farm, to cultivate, to manage, to administer;
_(Obhospodařuje 200 akrů. – He farms 200 acres.)_
obhospodařovávati = a frequentative/iterative/repetitive form of the previous verb;
obhospodařovávatelný = cultivable; capable of undergoing cultivation; a thing that can be repeatedly cultivated;
neobhospodařovávatelný = negation of the previous adjective;
nejneobhospodařovávatelnější = superlative of the previous adjective;
nejneobhospodařovávatelnějšími = + ending of the plur. instr. case;

Can be replaced with the periphrastic superlative:

"_nejhůře_ *obhospodařovávatelnými* ..." = [with] the _worst_ cultivable ..."


----------



## SuperXW

Unfortunately, we don't have a "longest word" in Chinese...no fun.  
The basic morpheme in Chinese is called "character". A character has one syllable and some specific meanings or connotations.  
A "word" typically contains 2 to 4 characters, at most 5.
Any "word" longer than that can be separated into 2 or more "words". That's why we don't consider it as a word, but a phrase.


----------



## Stoggler

Artrella said:


> The two invented longest
> place names and train stations in the UK are in Wales:
> 
> *Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch
> Gorsafawddacha'idraigodanheddogleddoll�npenrhynareurdraethceredigio*
> 
> 
> Wow!!!! What I don't know is that square    above!!!  Which letter would that be???
> 
> 
> Kissies!!!



Wow!  A whole decade between this being asked and someone finally getting round to answering it.  Is that a record...?

Anyway, the missing letter is ô (o with a circumflex).  You also missed off the last letter of the name, which is n.  

It's an utterly contrived name to "outdo" Llanfairpwllgwyngogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch and means in English: "the Mawddach station and its dragon under the northern peace of the Penrhyn Road on the golden beach of Cardigan Bay".  Mawddach is the name of the river that flows nearby.  The dragon part of the name apparently refers to anti-tank obstacles from the Second World War.

Unlike the Llanfair example above (which has stuck to a certain degree, but usually shortened to Llanfair PG or Llanfairpwll), the Gorsaf... name has never really been used and the station is called Golt Halt (although there is a sign on the station with the full name).


----------



## Ghabi

SuperXW said:


> The basic morpheme in Chinese is called "character". A character has one syllable and some specific meanings or connotations.


A Chinese morpheme can have one, two, three or four syllables. Examples in Cantonese:

gau2 "dog"
gaam3gaai3 "embarrassed"
ham6baang6laang6 "all"
gi4li1gu4lu4 "to babble"

A "character" only represents a morpheme when that morpheme is monosyllabic.


----------



## SuperXW

I must have misunderstood the definition of "morpheme".  If so, how are these morphemes different from "words"?


----------



## inki-minki

Maori langauge of Aotorea has this place

Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu

wiki says

The name "Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu" translates roughly as "The summit where Tamatea, the man with the big knees, the slider, climber of mountains, the land-swallower who travelled about, played his nose flute to his loved one".

Other versions
Some forms of the name are longer still: "Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaurehaeaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu" has 92 letters. An even longer version, Taumata-whakatangihanga-koauau-o-Tamatea-haumai-tawhiti-ure-haea-turi-pukaka-piki-maunga-horo-nuku-pokai-whenua-ki-tana-tahu, has 105 letters and means "The hill of the nose-flute playing by Tamatea – who was blown hither from afar, had a slit penis, grazed his knees climbing mountains, fell on the earth, and encircled the land – to his beloved

theres a utube on how to say it


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*nejneznepravděpodobnostňovávatelnějšího, nejneznepravděpodobnostňovávatelnějšímu, nejneznepravděpodobnostňovávatelnějších, nejneznepravděpodobnostňovávatelnějšími*

declined forms of "the most continuously un-improbablizedable"


----------



## 810senior

Here's one in Japanese, written by a single word, that is read by long words.
閄(門door+人person): ものかげからきゅうにとびだしてひとをおどろかせるときにはっするこえ_monokage-kara kyuu-ni tobidashite hito-wo odorokaseru toki-ni hassuru koe_
The voice that appears when jumping out of the hiding and surprising a person.

I'm sure it's a quite rare case.


----------



## Pugnator

walnut said:


> Hola Alc
> 
> La palabra mas larga en mi idioma es
> 
> *precipitevolissimevolmente *(26)
> 
> Ciao!  Walnut


your word is a superlative of precipitevolmente, so I don't think that could be considered. I think that one of the largest word on italian is:
*hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliofobico *someone who *suffer of phobia for long word*  damn! the medic who conied this term is an asshol* (37 letters)


----------



## Red Arrow

Gehandicaptenparkeerplaats (= parking for disabled people) is probably the longest word I use on a normal basis.
I might use the word gehandicaptenparkeerplaatslijnen (the lines of such a parking) when I ask someone next to me if I have crossed those lines with my car.

Dutch is a Germanic language so you can make endless compound words.


----------



## Lugubert

A lot of fun would have been ruined if we had started by defining a word ... As is rather obvious from this thread, some languages can make "words" that other languages would regard as sentences. Sanskrit writers playing around with their language could, I think, write pages of what according to normal rules would count as one word.

That said, the longest Swedish word in an official word list is _realisationsvinstbeskattning_ (28 letters) ´taxation of sales profits'.

The longest German word that I've encountered in real life was the description of a machine for which I translated the manual:
Hochleistungspapierhandtuchfalzmachine (38) - High performance machine for folding paper towels.

I'm now doing a reprocessing manual. My provisional translation is rekonditioneringsbruksanvisning (31), but I'm afraid the customer won't be too excited about it, so I'll probably change it.


----------



## MyriadLeaves

In Danish:
Speciallægepraksisplanlægningsstabilliseringsperiode (51 letters) = "Stabilisation Period for Planning of Medical Specialist Practice"


----------



## 810senior

SuperXW said:


> Unfortunately, we don't have a "longest word" in Chinese...no fun.
> The basic morpheme in Chinese is called "character". A character has one syllable and some specific meanings or connotations.
> A "word" typically contains 2 to 4 characters, at most 5.
> Any "word" longer than that can be separated into 2 or more "words". That's why we don't consider it as a word, but a phrase.


Look no further you're not alone.

The Japanese language doesn't as well have a longest word apart from compound words with a myriad of Chinese characters, local name or science terms.
So it means there's no extremely long words stemming in old Japanese vocabulary. At least, all I can recall is the words written in 6 letters: uketamawar-u(to receive, to understand), toumorokoshi(corn), matsuribayashi(festival music) and so on.


----------



## rainingmind

aeiou235 said:


> *PSICOINMUNONEUROENDOCRINOLOGÍA (30 LETRAS)*
> 
> ES UNA RAMA DE LA PSICOLOGÍA



*PSICOINMUNONEUROENDOCRINOLOGISTAS!
o
PSICOINMUNONEUROENDOCRINOLOGÍSTICAMENTE!!!



*


----------



## rainingmind

Aquí os dejo 22 en español!! 

*Alfadenobetaparahidroxifenilpropanoicotirosina *_(es el nombre de una proteína)_ 
*Ciclopentanoperhidrofenantreno *_(es un hidrocarburo policíclico que se puede considerar un producto de la saturación del fenantreno asociado a un anillo de ciclopentano. Posee 17 átomos de carbono. De esta base estructural derivan los esteroides)_ 
* Dihidroxidofenilalaninabetacarboxilasa* _(L-DOPA, dopamina sintética)_ 
* Dimetilaminofenildimetilpirazolona *_(CREO que es un medicamento)_ 
*Formiparaminobenzenosulfamidamidotiazol* _(medicamento)_
* Histerosalpingooforectomía*_ (cirugía consistente en extirpar los órganos sexuales femeninos, es decir, todo el útero, trompas de falopio y ovarios)_ 
* Metacriloxipropiltrimetoxisilano*, _(es un agente de acoplamiento de particulas de relleno de las resinas dentales.)_
* Metilaldibromobutanolonaoatosodicooximetanoatodeme*_ (C1289H2051N343O375S8)_ 
* Monoisotiocianatomonocarbonilotetraacuoaluminio* (  _II Al (H2O)4(CO)(NCS)_ )
* Nasofaringolaringofibroscopía *_(examen endoscópico que analiza las cavidades internas que están comunicadas con la nariz.)_
* Oligosacariltransferasa* _(OST, complejo multimérico localizado en la membrana del retículo endoplasmático.)_
*Ortopantomográficamente *_(relativo a la tomografía de los maxilares empleada en odontología.)_
*Otorrinolaringológicamente *_(relativo a la parte de la medicina que se ocupa de la nariz y la garganta.)_
* Pentakismyriohexakisquivoletrascosiohexcontapentagonalis* _(polígono de 56.456 lados)_
* Pentaquismiriohexaquisquilohexacosiotetracontapentágono* _(polígono de 56.465 lados)_ 
*Pentaquismiriopentaquisquiliotetracosioheptacontapentagonalises* _(polígono de 55.475 lados)_
*Exaquisquiliopentaquisquiliotetracosiohexacontapentagonalis* _(polígono de.. ehh.. muchos lados)_
* Tetrahidrocannabinol *_(THC, es el principal constituyente psicoactivo del cannabis.)_
* Tetratiocianatodiaminocromato* _( Cr(NH3)2(SCN)4 )_
* Trapesodiostrolatiosoricomoide, *_(CREO que es el nombre quimico de los esteroides)_
*Uvulopalatofaringoplastia* _ (es una cirugía para remover la úvula en parte o en su totalidad, el velo del paladar, faringe o amígdalas)_


----------



## rainingmind

Pugnator said:


> *hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliofobico *someone who *suffer of phobia for long word*  damn! the medic who conied this term is an asshol* (37 letters)



In Spain this word is also famous: _hipototomonstroesquipedalofóbico._
But *it doesn't really exist,* in Spanish or Italian: The original term is *esquipedalofóbico* (in Spanish, but I guess it's similar in Italian).

Someone added the prefixes _hipototo- _and_ monstros-_ to make it even more ironic and funny.
In Spanish it's more obvious that the word isn't real, because the prefixes sound like _hipopótamo_ (hippo) and _monstruos _(monsters) 

Anyway the term is long on its own without the prefixes, so the scientific who invented it keeps being an asshol*.


----------



## dlz628

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious. You know, from the Walt Disney musical Mary Poppins?
But if you only count "real" words, that might get used by someone who isn't a doctor or technician in a very specific field?
Probably either
anticonstitucionalmente (“unconstitutionally”) or electroencefalografista (“electroencephalograph technician”)
What is the longest word in Spanish?


----------

